# Possibly the cutest horse to ever exist.



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

This is so funny!









What a booger.









He looks like a baby here.









Slurping.









So... dirty...









What a hunk!









*le sigh*









The end!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

_Awww! _I just wanna pinch his cheeks he's so cute. He's got an adorable little face. :mrgreen:


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow! He is gorgeous!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Aww he's so cute. I love the picture of him getting up!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks you guys, he's quite the goofball. :]


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Such a cutie! DOn't you love it when they roll after all our hard work? I bathed my Mom's mini white donkey the other day for her. It took hours! Then she rolled and rolled and rolled until she was a true brown


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

adorable!!! i love his face!!!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I heart Zeus. =]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He's adorable. I love his facial expressions.


----------



## TB4life (Mar 19, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What a lovely horse. And I love his name


----------



## horselover19 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow that is a cute horse. I wish I had one like that. <3<<3  :*)


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He is sooo cute!


----------

